# sono persa di te



## Nonsonolui

Hola. Estoy traduciendo una canción de Laura Pausini, pero me encontré con esta frase que no sé cómo traducirla.

"Sono persa di te".

Lo que no sé es cómo traducirla:

"Estoy perdida por ti".

o

"Estoy perdida sin ti".

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que lo más sensato sería "Te he perdido"


----------



## annapo

Io lo direi: _Me pierdo por ti._


*Perder*
_Querer mucho a una persona o tener mucha afición por algo. Se construye con la prep. por: se pierde por los dulces. También tr. _


----------



## MOMO2

Nonsonolui said:


> "Sono persa di te".
> 
> Lo que no sé es cómo traducirla:
> 
> "Estoy perdida por ti".
> 
> o
> 
> "Estoy perdida sin ti".


 


Neuromante said:


> Creo que lo más sensato sería "Te he perdido"


 
Ciao. Premesso che in italiano "essere persi di qualcuno" non ha lo stesso significato di "essere persi senza qualcuno", né "avere perso qualcuno"

io opto per "perderse por" e vi copio alcuni versi di una canzone romantica che si intitola "Perdido por ti, mujer"

Perdido me dicen perdido por tu amor
perdido ay me dicen perdido por tu amor

...

yo la amo hasta morir
así perdido con ella soy feliz
...
yo por ti vivo yo por ti muero
...


 
E, rivolgendomi a Neuro (in qualità di madrelingua), domando cosa ne pensi.


----------



## Neuromante

Esa letra no tiene el significado que crees. Pensaré en como explicarlo, pero precisamente es el mismo motivo por el que puse una propuesta tan distinta de traducción. Es que "perdido" tiene varios significados


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Esa letra no tiene el significado que crees. Pensaré en como explicarlo, pero precisamente es el mismo motivo por el que puse una propuesta tan distinta de traducción. Es que "perdido" tiene varios significados


 
Insisto: "Sono perso di te" no significa "Ti ho perso".

_Sono perso di te_ significa que estoy muy enamorado de ti 
_Ti ho perso_ significa que ya no somos novios


----------



## annapo

*Sono persa di te* =  sono  innamorata persa di te: innamoratissima, al punto di aver perso il lume della ragione, di aver perso la testa.

*Ho perso te* = ci amavamo e poi tu te ne sei andato: e io ho subìto la tua perdita

la nostra amica vorrebbe tradurre la prima espressione...


----------



## Curandera

_Estoy perdida por ti = Sono persa di te_
_Estoy loca por ti = Sono pazza di te_

_Questo è il senso giusto?_

_Concordo con annapo._


----------



## gatogab

Nonsonolui said:


> "Sono innamorata persa di te".


Sono innamorata pazza di te.
L'amore è cosa seria.


----------



## honeyheart

Creo que para traducir esta expresión, las fórmulas "estar perdido por" o "perderse por" no van, no me parece que tengan un sentido equivalente a la versión original.  Yo simplemente traduciría su significado, como ser "Estoy loca de amor por ti", o, si se desea conservar el mismo verbo, "Estoy perdidamente enamorada de ti".


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> Sono innamorata pazza di te.
> L'amore è cosa seria.



Serissima . Ma  "innamorato/a perso/a" si dice comunemente.


----------



## ursu-lab

En la canción "perdido por ti" de Facundo Toro el significado de "perdido por ti" parece idéntico al italiano, en el sentido de muy inamorado.
"estoy perdido por ti / irremediablemente sí / que el mundo me parece / tan pequeño sin tus besos ".
Hay otra de los Caribeños de Guadalupe que dice lo mismo: "Perdido me dicen perdido por tu amor/ perdido hay me dicen perdido por tu amor".
Es decir que se podría traducir igual "estoy perdida por ti".
Si no te convence, como se trata de una canción y hay que mantener el número de sílabas equivalentes o no pasarse demasiado, creo que la otra opción mejor es: "estoy loca por ti". El significado es un poquito más fuerte, pero no tanto.


PS: "Sono innamorato/a perso di te" è un'espressione molto comune in italiano (come "sono cotto/a di te"), igual que "estoy loco por ti" in spagnolo. Il fatto che non ci sia la parola innamorata dandola per scontato è solo una questione di sillabe, in fondo si tratta di una canzone (=poesia).


----------



## Nonsonolui

ursu-lab said:


> En la canción "perdido por ti" de Facundo Toro el significado de "perdido por ti" parece idéntico al italiano, en el sentido de muy inamorado.
> "estoy perdido por ti / irremediablemente sí / que el mundo me parece / tan pequeño sin tus besos ".
> Hay otra de los Caribeños de Guadalupe que dice lo mismo: "Perdido me dicen perdido por tu amor/ perdido hay me dicen perdido por tu amor".
> Es decir que se podría traducir igual "estoy perdida por ti".
> Si no te convence, como se trata de una canción y hay que mantener el número de sílabas equivalentes o no pasarse demasiado, creo que la otra opción mejor es: "estoy loca por ti". El significado es un poquito más fuerte, pero no tanto.
> 
> 
> PS: "Sono innamorato/a perso di te" è un'espressione molto comune in italiano (come "sono cotto/a di te"), igual que "estoy loco por ti" in spagnolo. Il fatto che non ci sia la parola innamorata dandola per scontato è solo una questione di sillabe, in fondo si tratta di una canzone (=poesia).



Grazie 

Me quedaré con "estoy loca por ti", porque no me sonaba tanto decir que "se está perdido por alguien", me gusta más "estar loco por alguien".

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Lexinauta

honeyheart said:


> Creo que para traducir esta expresión, las fórmulas "estar perdido por" o "perderse por" no van, no me parece que tengan un sentido equivalente a la versión original. Yo simplemente traduciría su significado, como ser "Estoy loca de amor por ti", o, si se desea conservar el mismo verbo, "Estoy perdidamente enamorada de ti".


No entiendo por qué no te gusta la expresión en español 'estar perdido/a por'; es castiza. Y a mí se suena bien.

*perder.*
*23.* prnl. Amar mucho o con ciega pasión a alguien o algo.


----------



## honeyheart

Lexinauta said:


> No entiendo por qué no te gusta la expresión en español 'estar perdido/a por'; es castiza. Y a mí se suena bien.


Pero, ¿vos alguna vez la escuchaste? Porque yo, no.  Además, fijate que tu definición del diccionario dice que el verbo tiene esa acepción en su forma *pronominal*.

De todos modos, Laurita, por suerte, traduce sus canciones al español:

Testo di "Il mio sbaglio più grande":
_spegni tutte le luci
va da sé
che *sono persa di te*_

Letra de "Un error de los grandes": 
_apaga todas las luces
porque así
*me vuelvo loca por ti*_


----------

